# Brachypelma sp? (vagans?), Mexico, Veracruz



## John Bokma (Sep 4, 2005)

A friend of mine has a garden which has quite a lot of tarantulas. He asked me if I was interested in one (his dog seems to kill them   ). And today he brought one in:



















I try to make better pictures, but I guess it could be a B. vagans? The red hairs are quite standing up, it reminds me a bit of my other T just after a molt (?).


----------



## 8 legged freak (Sep 4, 2005)

WOW!!   the red hairs on that is amazing   i'd have to say B. vagans as well, but that's one nice T. you got there


----------



## John Bokma (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks. I hope to go see his garden soon. Hopefully next weekend, and take some habitat pictures.


----------



## Elmolax (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmmm B. Vagans is a likely... But I have seen a few T's in Juarez, that were unidentified, that resembled this T very much. But Vagans is the more probable choice =)


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 4, 2005)

Vagans? does it have a little horn at the carapace? it looks like one at the pic...


----------



## David DeVries (Sep 4, 2005)

B. vagans or B. epicureanum.  I think its an epi. but I am no expert.  Nice T either way.


----------



## John Bokma (Sep 5, 2005)

SergioCR said:
			
		

> Vagans? does it have a little horn at the carapace? it looks like one at the pic...


http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/09/04/ for close ups of carapace.
No, I don't see a horn, or maybe I don't know what to look for.

( http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/09/03/mexican-tarantula.html has more pics etc.)


----------



## David_F (Sep 5, 2005)

Probably _B. vagans_ as it has a larger distribution than _B. epicureanum_.  This is a great paper that I'm glad was pointed out a few weeks ago by Metallica.  Some searching will give you links to recent threads dealing with what to look for when trying to ID _Brachypelma spp._


----------



## John Bokma (Sep 5, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> Probably _B. vagans_ as it has a larger distribution than _B. epicureanum_.  This is a great paper that I'm glad was pointed out a few weeks ago by Metallica.


Thanks. I already read somewhere that B. epicureanum lives "in the rainforests of Yucatan".

I live in Veracruz, which is covered by "9" in the map in the article: B. vagans.



			
				David_F said:
			
		

> Some searching will give you links to recent threads dealing with what to look for when trying to ID _Brachypelma spp._


Probably for now beyond me. I hope to be able to determine the sex (I read on what to look for, but have no clue if I am able to see what I have to see when it's a male).

Thanks again for the article, reading it now  :}


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Sep 6, 2005)

HEllo John!

it is probably that You have the real B. vagans there! (Note: no striping and the absence of red setae on legs (just some on rear legs I hardly see). but it is rather "fuzy" in appearence.. khm..
I'm wonder what is the size of this spider?

If You searching for what to look being sexing exuvium I'm sure You'll find a lot of info in www but i can just point You at this brief essential: http://www.tarantulas.tropica.ru/english/index2.php?link=sexing.html
Hope this is also would be useful for You!

Here is mine fresgly molted adult female of that is seems like is B. vagans.


----------



## bagheera (Sep 7, 2005)

IMHO you've got one fuzzy <edit> B vagans there!  A real beauty! 

I am still searching for the not quite Bvagans that I had 20 years ago. (sigh) 

All velvet black, no pink around the carapace  and blood red opisthoma.


----------



## NYCspiderGuy (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks just like my freshly molted B vagans here... beautiful spider in any case.
How cool is that - to just find em in his garden?

Where does he find them? Looking for them or just finding them randomly strolling around the rosegarden?

Recent trips to P.R and Vieques I had to keep reminding myself that it is not allowed to bring home WC pets...


----------



## John Bokma (Sep 7, 2005)

In an other thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=51404

So based on the info I read here: recently molted B. vagans, male, making its first sperm web.



> Where does he find them? Looking for them or just finding them randomly strolling around the rosegarden?


I have no idea. I want to visit him soon and take pictures of the habitat. He doesn't like big spiders much (and scorpions even less).


----------



## BLS Blondi (Sep 7, 2005)

i would say B. vagans


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello John!

"John Bokma: So based on the info I read here: recently molted B. vagans, male, making its first sperm web."

These explains it's "fuzziness"...

So, it's really the vagans, John.
Hope You'll find a good mate for him!

Good luck!


----------

